# Super Smash Bros. 3???



## Bulerias (Jan 26, 2005)

See above


----------



## Zero_13 (Jan 27, 2005)

what I want:
console:revolution
characters: same as SSBM and more.
some AC character like the boy. or the girl.
new challenge mode.
something very original
new adventure mode

and that they make it a never ending game like AC. so that you never get bored of playing it.


----------



## Sporge27 (Feb 2, 2005)

I would like one for the Revolution... but I think it could be better on the DS! 
This would allow you to play it anywhere with people!
They need good levels,
  All the old characters plus new ones. (one could be an AC character!),
And cool items (how about fish, smack your opponent with it!)


----------



## Bulerias (Feb 3, 2005)

I want a SSB3 for the DS.  And with Micprophone capabilites!


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 3, 2005)

ONLINE!  

*drules*


----------



## Bulerias (Feb 3, 2005)

STORMTROOPER88888 said:
			
		

> ONLINE!
> 
> *drules*


 that's what everyone wants, so the Big N might just do that!  And also....

16 PLAYER MAYHAEM!!!!!


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 3, 2005)

BULERIAS said:
			
		

> STORMTROOPER88888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That would be crazy!

Dont you think it would be hard becasue the screen would be zoomed all the way out?


----------



## Bulerias (Feb 3, 2005)

STORMTROOPER88888 said:
			
		

> BULERIAS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 The stages would be the same height and width, so no.  Each person would have his/her own DS, so you'll be able to adjust the camera.


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 3, 2005)

O, well if it's for the DS that is.  But if there's one for the Revolution.. it would be hard to see.


----------



## Bulerias (Feb 3, 2005)

STORMTROOPER88888 said:
			
		

> O, well if it's for the DS that is.  But if there's one for the Revolution.. it would be hard to see.


 true...


----------



## Linkerator (Feb 4, 2005)

That would be fun...


----------



## Sporge27 (Feb 5, 2005)

Now after playing the Star Fox A  multi-player I thought that a 3-d battle kinda like it would be awesome.  I know a lot of people say no keep it the way it is,  but wouldn't it be cool to be running across Hyrule field at two peoplebut one has a bat and homeruns him right passed you.


----------



## Bulerias (Feb 5, 2005)

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> Now after playing the Star Fox A  multi-player I thought that a 3-d battle kinda like it would be awesome.  I know a lot of people say no keep it the way it is,  but wouldn't it be cool to be running across Hyrule field at two peoplebut one has a bat and homeruns him right passed you.


 Good idea there.  There can be a 2d and 3d mode..... not a bad idea


----------



## Bastoise99 (Mar 20, 2005)

I'm pretty sure nintendo announced one for the ds.


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 5, 2005)

BASTOISE99 said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure nintendo announced one for the ds.


 No, not yet.


----------



## Mino (Apr 5, 2005)

ZERO_13 said:
			
		

> what I want:
> console:revolution
> characters: same as SSBM and more.
> some AC character like the boy. or the girl.
> ...


 No, not AC characters, that wouldn't make sense.


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 5, 2005)

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> ZERO_13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 why not?  They could include Tom Nook...


----------



## Mino (Apr 6, 2005)

BULERIAS said:
			
		

> PIKMIN042 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 But...

He's Tom nook!  AC is not the kind of game with any violence.  Can you see Tom Nook smashing the crap out of Pikachu with a beam sword?


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 6, 2005)

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> BULERIAS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Well.... Nintendo is known for doing crazy things.... well, if not Tom Nook, then what would YOU like in Super Smash Bros. 3?


----------



## Mino (Apr 7, 2005)

BULERIAS said:
			
		

> PIKMIN042 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Captain Olimar!  And Louie can be to him what Falco is to Fox.  He can throw Pikmin, be thrown, have an army of Pikmin attack a little like a Maril pokemon, but stronger and... uh...
 <_<


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 7, 2005)

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> BULERIAS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That's ALL that you want in SSB 3?  C'mon PIKMIN042, you can do better than that.


----------



## ƒish (Apr 7, 2005)

i just want it not to get as old as SSBM did, i was sick of that game 2 monthes after i got it... i hope they dont add in as many characters as people say they should... it would just kill the game off, you dont want EVERYBODY in the game... seriously, i saw somones list a few monthes ago... i swear, it had every pokemon on it... that would be really ********. i do however think it would be good online, with 16 people on larger maps, and it would be possible to do 8-16 with revolution, they just wouldn't use the traditional Splitscreeen.


----------



## Mino (Apr 8, 2005)

BULERIAS said:
			
		

> PIKMIN042 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Wanna fight?

Yeah, anyway, I really don't care as long as they make it better.   h43r:


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 14, 2005)

But how CAN they make it better, PIKMIN?


----------



## ƒish (Apr 14, 2005)

...i wonder what the game would be like in a large battle arena...


----------



## Mino (Apr 14, 2005)

BULERIAS said:
			
		

> But how CAN they make it better, PIKMIN?


 Um, new characters, larger levels and a plot.  Better multiplayer in every way would make it awesome.


----------



## ƒish (Apr 14, 2005)

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> BULERIAS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 yep    			 you know what would make it better... 3D levels


----------



## ƒish (Apr 14, 2005)

oh, by 3D i ment you are playing on a battle feilld sort of like this     












yeah, with 16 people this kind of fight would be pretty cool


----------



## Propaganda Man (Apr 15, 2005)

Are you kidding that would be awsome!


----------



## Mino (Apr 15, 2005)

PIRANHA2 said:
			
		

> PIKMIN042 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


     

NO WAY!

That's be baaaaaaaaad.

Unless the Revolution can come up with a way that allows easier fighting.


----------



## ƒish (Apr 15, 2005)

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> PIRANHA2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 yes, it all depends on how the revolution works... they could try it on the DS, and if its too weird dont to it on the revolution


----------



## Mino (Apr 23, 2005)

Nah, makes no sense.


----------



## ac1983fan (Apr 24, 2005)

BULERIAS said:
			
		

> STORMTROOPER88888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Unless it was like a big thing the size 4 tv screens, or something like that.

I would also like to see insta-tournaments:  It's were, the moment you're the only person left on a field, you get teleported to another battle.


----------



## JJRamone2 (Apr 24, 2005)

PIRANHA2 said:
			
		

> PIKMIN042 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 that would ruin the entire consept of the game!


----------



## Propaganda Man (Apr 24, 2005)

(hopes this hasn't been already posted) This is sort of on topic.


----------



## Mino (Apr 24, 2005)

BAMBAM! said:
			
		

> (hopes this hasn't been already posted) This is sort of on topic.


 Where'd you find that?  I could make one like that.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Apr 24, 2005)

Google.


----------



## Furry Sparks (May 12, 2005)

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> BULERIAS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think louie and Olimar should be like the ice climbers


----------



## ƒish (May 13, 2005)

heres what they shouldn't do.

add 50 more characters.
add 600 new ways to play
add marin
anything JOSHCUBE says

basicly this.


----------



## MINISHLINK (May 13, 2005)

PIRANHA2 said:
			
		

> heres what they shouldn't do.
> 
> add 50 more characters.
> add 600 new ways to play
> ...


 LOL! Those were stupid ideas that JOSHCUBE said. They probably will add about less than 6 characters.


----------



## Mino (May 14, 2005)

PIRANHA2 said:
			
		

> heres what they shouldn't do.
> 
> add 50 more characters.
> add 600 new ways to play
> ...


 No...  Put it away!      
:'(				 

*hides*


----------



## Ramza (May 9, 2015)

I'm from the future, ask me about Smash Bros. 4.


----------

